
If you thought solar was going to hurt utilities, get a load of solar+storage - salmonet
http://www.vox.com/2016/2/5/10919082/solar-storage-economics
======
justinsb
As the price of battery storage remains the most expensive component in the
short term, I think it would be interesting to add "solar + smaller battery +
generator" systems into the comparison.

Ideally the solar + battery would cover typical usage, but the generator could
run for (say) 10 minutes every few hours to recharge the battery. This would
mean you could size the battery for average, rather than worst-case, usage.

